# Rob



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

Name: Rob/Robbie
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Red Fox
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 120 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: The majority of his fur is salmon colored, while his muzzle, torso, eyebrows, the tip of his tail, and the insides of his ears are cream colored. His hands, feet and the tips of his ears are a very dark gray with a hint of brown. Short spiky hair, also salmon colored.
- Eye color: Brown

Behavior and Personality: Robbie is extremely shy towards people he isn't close to. He won't approach other people unless spoken to first. He is quite sensitive as well. Towards the people that he, through some divine miracle, has become friends with, he'll generally act sarcastic. However he can also be very sympathetic as well. He is a bit childlike, and influenced greatly by his emotions. He is generally lazy, but he enjoys a bit of activity every now and then. 

Skills: Robbie's skills mostly come from his interests. He is handy with his tablet, and is skilled with a pencil as well. He is also pretty good at videogames, and plays online often. He is good with technology in general.

Weaknesses: Robbie is frail and clumsy, and his sensitivity causes him to be hurt by other people's words easily. He avoids things he doesn't like doing, and procrastinates when he has to do something he finds too difficult or stressful. He also offends people with his sarcasm unintentionally. Rob is afraid of getting hurt, and is not good at things that require a lot of physical activity. He is forgetful, disorganized and is bad at managing his time as well.

Likes: Drawing, Videogames, Food, Anime, Japan
Dislikes: Insects and other small, unpredictable creatures, Stress, Pain, Blood, Sports, Insensitive/Rude people

History: Robbie was sheltered throughout his childhood, and didn't have many friends. He generally did well in school, not because he worked hard, but because he was generally bright. He spent the majority of his time playing videogames, watching cartoons and drawing. In middle school he began to find some people that he shared common interests with. His grades began to plummet as he discovered the internet. He was a lot happier now that he had some real friends, but also became quite depressed about his grades. In high school, he discovered his sexuality, and became emotionally distant from his family. He spent more and more of his time on the internet, using it to escape from his problems. After he graduated from high school, he somehow managed to get into college, despite his grades. He performed badly in college, and eventually dropped out. However he fell in love with the city his college was situated in. He somehow managed, once again, to get a job and afford a small apartment in the city, where he now resides.

Clothing/Personal Style: Rob likes wearing hoodies in the winter and T-shirts in the summer. He likes his clothes to have dull colors, with generic designs on them. He prefers to pants with lots of pockets, and often wears black work-out pants. He also likes wearing jackets and down vests as well. Rob is generally barefoot, but also wears shoes when he has to.
Picture: Profile ID

Goal: To maintain his current status
Profession: Graphic Designer for a small company
Personal quote: ... (He's not much of a talker)
Theme song: Doctors On Duty- Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2 A jazzy, modern sounding song from a videogame. Since Rob is a city dweller that spends most of his time either on the computer or playing games, I thought this would fit well for him.
Birthdate: July 8, 1991
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Japanese Noodles
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: Cities, Quiet and natural areas
Favorite weather: Warm, dry and breezy
Favorite color: Cadet blue

Least liked food: Seafood, Uncommon meats
Least liked drink: Alcoholic beverages
Least liked location: Desolate areas
Least liked weather: Freezing rain

Orientation: Homosexual
Significant Other: N/A


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Oh god you finally posted one...which reminds me, I need to go update mine


----------



## Melo (May 19, 2010)

Rob sounds like a pretty swell guy.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh god you finally posted one...which reminds me, I need to go update mine


I was against posting one because my fursona is essentially me. However I've begun to see him as a separate identity so I decided I might as well do this.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I was against posting one because my fursona is essentially me. However I've begun to see him as a separate identity so I decided I might as well do this.


I updated mine

But that's essentially what happened to me too


----------



## Alstor (May 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> However I've begun to see him as a separate identity so I decided I might as well do this.


 One of us. One of us.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I updated mine
> 
> But that's essentially what happened to me too


What part did you update? I don't usually look in this forum... But if a bunch of you regulars have done these, I think I should.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

I'm concerned about how you're choosing to predict your future, Mr. Dropout.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

Oh ho ho, this is my fursona, not me, silly.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What part did you update? I don't usually look in this forum... But if a bunch of you regulars have done these, I think I should.


I think I updated my appearance a little along with a few other things, they were minute changes really


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

I KNOW THIS GUY


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 19, 2010)

I've never heard of a salmon colored fox. That's a nice color.

You seem like a cool guy once you come out of your shell.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I've never heard of a salmon colored fox. That's a nice color.


Salmon's just a fancy word for pink. I like to joke about my fursona having two fur colors that are also foods.


WillowWulf said:


> I think I updated my appearance a little along with a few other things, they were minute changes really


Ah, I see.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Salmon's just a fancy word for pink. I like to joke about my fursona having two fur colors that are also foods.
> Ah, I see.


 
Why didn't you say pink then. Being gay, you don't to worry about the effects it could have on your masculinity.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why didn't you say pink then. Being gay, you don't to worry about the effects it could have on your masculinity.


Well salmon describes the color better, and I want this bio to be pretty specific. But in the end it really is just pink.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well salmon describes the color better, and I want this bio to be pretty specific. But in the end it really is just pink.


 
Still a sexy color though :grin:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Everything was great but what kind of food he likes.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why didn't you say pink then. Being gay, you don't to worry about the effects it could have on your masculinity.



He is a manly man. (Read this in a Rainier Wolfcastle voice.)


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> He is a manly man. (Read this in a Rainier Wolfcastle voice.)


Rainier Wolfcastle's cool and all, but he's got nothing on Homer.


----------



## Kreevox (May 20, 2010)

whoa, you're fursona description is basically me, that is, down to the dislikes, we have a different history, the only things your fursona and me have in common after that point are the goal and profession, but both for me are my goal


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> whoa, you're fursona description is basically me, that is, down to the dislikes, we have a different history, the only things your fursona and me have in common after that point are the goal and profession, but both for me are my goal


Oh cool. In that case we should chat more often.


----------

